

200 students admit cheating after professor's online rant - Garbage
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/8140456/200-students-admit-cheating-after-professors-online-rant.html

======
iwr
What exactly is a test bank?

My money would be on the professor bluffing.

Edit: OK, it could be possible to correlate results from the first test with
the second one.

~~~
cynest
A test bank is the set of questions and/or possible tests that can be given in
a testing period. The idea is that you are able to make it harder to cheat on
a (usually multiple choice) test by making potential cheaters either not know
or not have access to others answers on a test.

------
zmonkeyz
Don't these idiots know they have to wait to work at big corporations before
they start cheating?

